# EET vs. SoPE



## Looloo (Oct 16, 2017)

Hi, 

I am taking WRE PE on April 2017 and want to choose between School of PE and EET for the best Breadth session. I have read the previous posts about how good EET is for WRE depth section. But I want to make sure I will not go wrong with Breadth portion since that is the section I am weakest at. Thanks!


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 16, 2017)

The EET Breadth section is excellent, in my opinion! I haven't taken SoPE ever, but I did take PPI's class, then EET's afterward. If I had to do it all over again, I would absolutely stick with EET.

That's my $0.02!


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 16, 2017)

I took both. Both were good, but EET-WRE wins out in my opinion. EET's notebooks were organized better and the instructors were more personable.


----------



## Looloo (Oct 17, 2017)

Thank you both for your replies!

I am taking the exam in Florida. I see that EET is based in California and I noticed a lot of people taking it (and testimonies on EET website) are from people in California. I don't suppose it matters where you take the exam right? Is the exam the same everywhere?


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 17, 2017)

The exam is the same everywhere. And yep, I'm in CA, but hey, @matt267 PE is in NJ, the poor thing.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 17, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> The exam is the same everywhere. And yep, I'm in CA, but hey, @matt267 PE is in NJ, the poor thing.


@leggo PE, hey, you watch your mouth. I am NOT in NJ.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 17, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> @leggo PE, hey, you watch your mouth. I am NOT in NJ.


Are you sure about that?


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Oct 17, 2017)

The only thing the primary location affects is the time of live webinar classes. I just took the Construction depth live class which ran fromantic 5:00-830 for the instructor.  Here in NJ it was 8-1130pm local time. Some nights got rough near the end after working 10hr work days, but it was totally with it.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 17, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> Are you sure about that?


Yup, it doesn't smell like garbage here.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 17, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> Yup, it doesn't smell like garbage here.


Oh, okay.


----------



## School of PE (Oct 17, 2017)

Looloo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am taking WRE PE on April 2017 and want to choose between School of PE and EET for the best Breadth session. I have read the previous posts about how good EET is for WRE depth section. But I want to make sure I will not go wrong with Breadth portion since that is the section I am weakest at. Thanks!
> 
> ...


If you have any questions for us, we'd be happy to help! You can give us a call at 614-873-7475 or email us at [email protected] anytime. Thanks for considering School of PE!


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Oct 17, 2017)

I took school of PE for FE prep and EET for breadth and depth on the PE. Passed WRE first attempt in April 2017. I would go with EET hands down. 

SoPE's PE review could be different but it felt more like I was sitting through an online instructional video. EET felt more like a real class if that makes any sense. Also, I felt the instructor was genuinely invested in helping us pass this exam. 

And the EET binders were the bee's knees.


----------

